# Broken Olympus Lens Question



## rccrazybill (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a question for all you DSLR owners out there , I have an Olympus camera and my 14-54mm lens stopped working. I have had it for a little over a year so it's no longer under warranty. It never fell or banged anything and looks like new but doesn't focus auto or even manual. I called Olympus and they said it was $70.00 to fix it . Thats fine but it's $70 to fix it even if it's a loose screw. I do not understand there pricing. Anyway I was asking to see if anyone out there knows of a quality shop I can send it to ? I live in the middle of nowhere and there is no places anywhere around here to bring it. I really need it fixed because pen photography with a zoom lens isn't easy unless I stand across the room and shoot the pen.[:0][:0]


----------



## gerryr (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm a bit confused.  I understand how a lens might not autofocus, but I don't understand how it cannot focus manually.  Can you change the aperture?

There may not be anything wrong with the lens.  The problem could be the electrical contacts are not making the proper connection anymore.  Try cleaning the contacts on the lens and the body.  If that doesn't work, there should be some way to do a hard reset of your camera to put everything back to factory default settings which will sometimes cure this sort of thing.

As far as what Olympus charges, for $70, they probably do a complete CLA(clean, lube, adjust), no matter what the problem when it comes in.  At least that's what Nikon and, I think, Canon do when a lens is sent in for repair.  Based on the new cost of replacing that lens, I would send it in to get it fixed.  Since it isn't under warranty, you might want to contact KEH to see what they would charge, www.keh.com .  They have a good reputation.  The only independent repair person I deal with only works on Nikon and Canon, so she wouldn't be of any help.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 1, 2008)

Camera repairs these days are a borderline scam. Manufacturers don't want to bother. That's why the high price. The $70.00 is a basic bench charge. You will find other similar charges at a lot of businesses. It is your decision, pay the money or buy a new lens. I'm afraid there is no happy solution.


----------



## gerryr (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> 
> Camera repairs these days are a borderline scam. Manufacturers don't want to bother.
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## toolcrazy (Jul 4, 2008)

A friend of mine just had a lens fixed and I believe it cost him $100 bucks. (I may be wrong) It had a bad motor. Maybe he will pipe up when He returns from his outing.


----------



## rccrazybill (Jul 12, 2008)

I think they just swap the lens out for the $70.00 either way it's better than the $300 for the new lens


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

